# Kobe: Smush Parker was "the worst"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Looking around the locker room now, Kobe Bryant can laugh about the days when his teammates included Smush Paker, Chris Mihm and Kwame Brown. Despite the number of seasons and NBA championships that have gone by, Bryant still bristles when he thinks of the 2005-06 season.
> 
> “I almost won an MVP with Smush Parker and Kwame Brown on my team,” Bryant said before Wednesday’s 93-75 exhibition loss to Portland. “I was shooting 45 times a game. What was I supposed to do? Pass it to Chris Mihm or Kwame Brown.”
> 
> ...


http://lakers.ocregister.com/2012/10/10/kobe-smush-parker-was-the-worst/74123/


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe is such a tool and I love it.

And he is way funnier when he's not trying to be.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Im reminded of something the dude says to Walter: You're not wrong Walter, you're just an asshole


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe's right. Kwame would drop at least 2 passes a game that should have been dunks. He has the worst hands in the game. Smush was just awful, but thought he thought he was really good. Kobe dragged that team to the playoffs with a lineup of guys that would be out of the NBA in a few years.

He still probably shouldnt take shots at ex teamates like that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Better give him all the shit you give Shaq for comments like this


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

every comment thus far has been critical, every one of them: 'tool', 'asshole', 'he probably shouldnt' - every single one of them thus far

so what's your question dre?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Smush Parker is crying somewhere right now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If LeBron James said this about one of the losers he played with in Cleveland, people would be all over him for it. But Kobe said it so it's okay.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

really? every one of us was critical of him 

and besides Lebron could well say that and it would be true but he hasnt achieved Kobe's elder statesman status yet either - give him like 5 years and then he can look back and say 'what did you expect me to do with Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones?' - of course those guys were like 5 times better than the dreck Kobe was playing with but that's a completely different conversation


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, I'm not getting it. Everyone calling Kobe a dick for those statements.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

because he's a dick for making those statements true though they may be?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> because he's a dick for making those statements true though they may be?


I mean I'm not getting Knick Killer and others comments about how Kobe is getting a free pass and everyone would freak out if Lebron said it.

Everyones saying exactly what they'd say if Lebron did it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Everyones saying exactly what they'd say if Lebron did it.


It's just Lebron would probably be hammered more in the media for it. Kobe gets the old man pass. They might talk about it on First Take tomorrow, but that's it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> It's just Lebron would probably be hammered more in the media for it. Kobe gets the old man pass. They might talk about it on First Take tomorrow, but that's it.


Yea, guess I never thought of the media side of it. If Lebron said it, it would probably be a story for a week or so.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont care how true it is its just a bitch move to come out and say it... i hope Kwame lays his ass out first time the play each other


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kwame is still in the league?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kwame is still in the league?


I think he is in philly...could be wrong though


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I imagine the warriors don't need him anymore. They got a better former #1 overall bust center.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I said what I said early in the thread...in relation to Shaq.

Shaq said something about Chris Quinn and it was no "lol he's a jerk but he's right", it was all about how much of a fat jerk he was IIRC.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not even going to click on it. Smush ****ing Parker is going to trash somebody? Thanks but no thanks you career nobody.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

e-monk said:


> really? every one of us was critical of him
> 
> and besides Lebron could well say that and it would be true but he hasnt achieved Kobe's elder statesman status yet either - give him like 5 years and then he can look back and say 'what did you expect me to do with Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones?' - of course those guys were like 5 times better than the dreck Kobe was playing with but that's a completely different conversation


Yessir.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Bryant was referring to 2005-06 when the Lakers’ roster included Brian Cook, Stanislav Medvedenko, Devean George and Parker, Mihm and Brown.


These guys are such bad basketball players that they have somehow made everyone forget that Luke Walton was a STARTER on that team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dre said:


> I said what I said early in the thread...in relation to Shaq.
> 
> Shaq said something about Chris Quinn and it was no "lol he's a jerk but he's right", it was all about how much of a fat jerk he was IIRC.


first of all I didnt even know what you were talking about with this Chris Quinn shit (I had to google it - what a surprise Shaq shit talking a former team)

which brings up second, Shaq has a long history of talking shit about guys still on his team and running down guys who actually contributed to something, and poor mouthing ex-coaches and former teams at almost every stop there's no real comparison - it's a stupid equivalency


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pat Riley basically black balled Smush when he got into a fight with a female parking attendant while with the Heat.

Guy was a joke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe would've been better served keeping it to himself, but I'm not mad at him for firing back at Smush. Smush opened his mouth first. Kwame talking about teaching Bynum everything he knows was hilarious.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> http://lakers.ocregister.com/2012/10/10/kobe-smush-parker-was-the-worst/74123/


Low-class, cheap-shot by Mamba. He should have known better.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> I said what I said early in the thread...in relation to Shaq.
> 
> Shaq said something about Chris Quinn and it was no "lol he's a jerk but he's right", it was all about how much of a fat jerk he was IIRC.


Laker fans don't like Shaq and love Kobe. This is nothing new and was even true when they were on the same team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Shaq.


----------

